# Class---What Is It & Whose Got It? Who Doesn't



## Lon (Mar 6, 2016)

Some have got it and some don't. Donald Trump Ain't got it. Ronald Reagan had it as did Nancy. Sean Connery sure has. Lady Ga Ga    no way. Hillary Clinton nope. Ted Cruz  nope. Roseanne Barr ugh ugh. Bill Clinton Yup.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 6, 2016)

It all depends upon what your parameters of "class" are. 

I agree about Roseanne Barr, though.


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 6, 2016)

I think Tilda Swinton has it in spades.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 6, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> It all depends upon what your parameters of "class" are.
> 
> I agree about Roseanne Barr, though.



I have never met a man personally that likes Roseanne Barr.  She's like man repellent to the men I've known.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 6, 2016)

Those who have it recognise  those who have it.  

Those who don't have it can never get it.

Having said that, it does tend to have a different meaning over here.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 6, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I have never met a man personally that likes Roseanne Barr.  She's like man repellent to the mean I've known.



I've known a few ladies who were equally repelled by her ...


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 6, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I've known a few ladies who were equally repelled by her ...


oops I misspelled man. I used to watch Roseanne sometimes when bored. The ex would come in a flip the channel and say " Yuck!"


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 6, 2016)

Prince's William and Harry have it...Chuck does not, no matter how hard he tries.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 6, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> oops I misspelled man. I used to watch Roseanne sometimes when bored. The ex would come in a flip the channel and say " Yuck!"



I'm afraid I agree with your ex.

I'd rather watch _Bridezilla_!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 6, 2016)

Oh - and I nominate Sir Anthony Hopkins.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 6, 2016)

Laurie said:


> Those who have it recognise  those who have it.
> 
> Those who don't have it can never get it.
> 
> Having said that, it does tend to have a different meaning over here.



I like your response and I certainly agree with you.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 6, 2016)

Okay this is IHMO a perfect example of who has class and who is lacking. I was going to suggest singer Bryan Ferry. Always dapper in a tux, stunning to behold. While I was doing an image search I read he married for the third time...his son's 29 year old ex-girlfriend...nope, scratch him off the list, looks can be deceiving.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 6, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Okay this is IHMO a perfect example of who has class and who is lacking. I was going to suggest singer Bryan Ferry. Always dapper in a tux, stunning to behold. While I was doing an image search I read he married for the third time...his son's 29 year old ex-girlfriend...nope, scratch him off the list, looks can be deceiving.


Parents that have any sort of romantic involvement with their children's kids  OR offspring that have that any sort of romantic involvement with people who were partnered with their parents CREEP me the heck out. Yep looks can be deceiving .


----------



## Lon (Mar 6, 2016)

Class IMO has nothing to do with what a person has done or is doing. It's that special something that some have just merely walking into a room full of people. We recognise it right away don't we.? Parameters aren't necessary. A person could be dressed perfectly,have a gazillion accomplishments, and credentials of birth and marriage and still fail the test of class.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 6, 2016)

“Class is an aura of confidence that is being sure without being cocky.  Class has nothing to do with money. Class never runs scared. It is  self-discipline and self-knowledge. It's the sure-footedness that comes  with having proved you can meet life. ”   
  ―     Ann Landers


----------



## Falcon (Mar 6, 2016)

Heads turn when someone with class walks into a room.

When *I* walk into a room, stomachs turn.


----------



## Ina (Mar 6, 2016)

To me class is knowing who you are, what you are capable of, and never letting another tell you differently.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 6, 2016)

Lon said:


> Class IMO has nothing to do with what a person has done or is doing. It's that special something that some have just merely walking into a room full of people. We recognise it right away don't we.? Parameters aren't necessary. A person could be dressed perfectly,have a gazillion accomplishments, and credentials of birth and marriage and still fail the test of class.


I don't know if I'm right or wrong but I always associate class with elegance & character & associate walking into a room with style as 'charisma'..so it gets confusing to me..

class
adjectiveinformal
1.
showing stylish excellence.
"he's a class player"
synonyms:	classy, decent, gracious, respectable, noble
"a class player"




cha·ris·ma
kəˈrizmə/Submit
noun
1.
compelling attractiveness or charm that can inspire devotion in others.
"she enchanted guests with her charisma"
synonyms:	charm, presence, personality, force of personality, strength of character; More


----------



## Lon (Mar 6, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> “Class is an aura of confidence that is being sure without being cocky.  Class has nothing to do with money. Class never runs scared. It is  self-discipline and self-knowledge. It's the sure-footedness that comes  with having proved you can meet life. ”
> ―     Ann Landers



Thank you Ann Landers----that says it well.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 6, 2016)

Okay I think Red Skelton had class


----------



## Lon (Mar 6, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Heads turn when someone with class walks into a room.
> 
> When *I* walk into a room, stomachs turn.



I got a feeling you underestimate yourself Falc.


----------



## Lon (Mar 6, 2016)

Here's a few others with class IMHO    David Niven, Sophia Lauren, Frank Sinatra,Cary Grant,Clint Eastwood,Pierre Trudeau,Audrey Hepburn,Jimi Hendrix,Prince Phillip,


----------



## oakapple (Mar 6, 2016)

Class does seem to be an elusive trait when you start thinking about it.Confident but modest, not  being  an ego trip on legs,
someone who seems thoughful and intelligent.Hmmmn, not Donald Trump then.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 6, 2016)

Lon said:


> I got a feeling you underestimate yourself Falc.



:iagree:


----------



## oakapple (Mar 6, 2016)

I would nominate Michael Palin ( actor)  also Hugh Laurie ( actor) David Cameron (UK Prime Minister) Hilary Benn (UK Labour politician) as having class,also Hilary Clinton now that I come to think of it.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 6, 2016)

Lon said:


> Here's a few others with class IMHO    David Niven, Sophia Lauren, Frank Sinatra,Cary Grant,Clint Eastwood,Pierre Trudeau,Audrey Hepburn,Jimi Hendrix,Prince Phillip,


I was just going to post Audrey Hepburn & got logged out & had to log back in. Yep she was very classy


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 6, 2016)

Class is having courage and scruples, doing the right thing despite what others would have you do.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 6, 2016)

Hey Lon..    I was just joking.  I've got plenty of class. Even if I say so myself.


----------



## Lon (Mar 6, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Hey Lon..    I was just joking.  I've got plenty of class. Even if I say so myself.



And modesty too.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 7, 2016)

Lon said:


> Here's a few others with class IMHO    David Niven, Sophia Lauren, Frank Sinatra,Cary Grant,Clint Eastwood,Pierre Trudeau,Audrey Hepburn,Jimi Hendrix,*Prince Phillip*,



Really?!  Prince Philip?!  Are you aware of all the extremely non-PC rubbish that comes out of his mouth??  Walking behind his wife dutifully does not give him class.  Here's just a small sample of his hundreds of gaffes.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/prince-philip-quotes-relive-65-1445185


----------



## Laurie (Mar 7, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Prince's William and Harry have it...Chuck does not, no matter how hard he tries.



Few of the Windsors have class, with the possible exception of Alex, though they sometimes manage to marry into it.  

Mary of Teck (Queen Mary) had it, as did Elizabeth Bowes-Lion (the Queen Mother),  Camilla has it,  and Kate.

The Spencer and Ferguson creatures definitely did not!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 7, 2016)

Laurie said:


> Few of the Windsors have class, with the possible exception of Alex, though they sometimes manage to marry into it.
> 
> Mary of Teck (Queen Mary) had it, as did Elizabeth Bowes-Lion (the Queen Mother),  Camilla has it,  and Kate.
> 
> The Spencer and Ferguson creatures definitely did not!



Who is Alex?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 7, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Really?!  Prince Philip?!  Are you aware of all the extremely non-PC rubbish that comes out of his mouth??  Walking behind his wife dutifully does not give him class.  Here's just a small sample of his hundreds of gaffes.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/prince-philip-quotes-relive-65-1445185



I beg to differ - anyone with the name Philip is imbued with class at birth. :apathy:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 7, 2016)

The Queen outclasses them all...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 7, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I beg to differ - anyone with the name Philip is imbued with class at birth. :apathy:



You're an exception, Philly!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 7, 2016)

We will make an exception for you Philly!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 7, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> You're an exception, Philly!



Aw, thank you!

... 

... wait a minute ... :numbness:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Especially one as sexy as you in drag...


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 7, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> We will make an exception for you Philly!




Et tu, Brute? 

*sigh*

Good thing I have class ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 7, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Especially one as sexy as you in drag...



Now THAT is a compliment - thank you, Ralphy!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 7, 2016)

Hahahahahhahahahaha.  Mesdames et Messieurs!  Now introducing, the PFabulous PFilly LaRue!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Ohh la la!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm feeling faint.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Shalimar (Mar 7, 2016)

Kill it quick, before it spreads! Annie, swat it!


----------



## Laurie (Mar 7, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Who is Alex?



Sorry, Princess Alexandra of Kent, the youngest of George V's  grandchildren.

EDIT 
Though come to think of it, Queen Alexandra, wife of Edward VII, had it too.  Ever the lady despite her husband's quite blatant public peccadilloes.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 7, 2016)

Philly, you somewhat resemble Carrie Fisher--with a beard. Scary.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 7, 2016)

shalimar said:


> philly, you somewhat resemble carrie fisher--with a beard. Scary.



lmao!


----------



## Laurie (Mar 7, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> The Queen outclasses them all...



Anyone with class would not humiliate her son before the world by refusing to attend his wedding.

Anyone with class would keep family differences within the family.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Well, she is a queen not a saint...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 7, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Kill it quick, before it spreads! Annie, swat it!



:grin:


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 8, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Kill it quick, before it spreads! Annie, swat it!



Lmao


----------



## Cookie (Mar 8, 2016)

Class, schmass, who the heck cares.  Its all a big act anyway and I'll be glad when the word and the class/caste system is obsolete.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Class, schmass, who the heck cares.  Its all a big act anyway and I'll be glad when the word and the class/caste system is obsolete.



Cookie, this is not about class which is short for classification, but a behavior which anyone can display.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 8, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Well, she is a queen not a saint...



True but this is about class, no sainthood, and she don't have it!

There are those who would suggest that she, or any of the Saxe Coburg dynasty, are not even in the Upper Ten Thousand.

I personally find them rather brutish, even as far back as Victoria who, although she was the last of the Hanoverians, was brought up as a Saxe Coburg.

Over here class has much to do with breeding, and most of the Royals have very little English blood.

The English  tend to pick on any spare European Royal and have tried, as I've said before, French, Scandinavian, Welsh, Scottish, Dutch a whole slew of Germans, including the present lot,  but bou not a lot from England!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 8, 2016)

You should show a little more respect towards your betters...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> You should show a little more respect towards your betters...



'Betters' is not the word my husband would use to describe them.  Parasites is one of them and I won't say the rest.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 8, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Cookie, this is not about class which is short for classification, but a behavior which anyone can display.



Annie, I know what the OP means by class, however, the behavior has interestingly been given the the term _class_, and I think this behavior can often be just pretension or acting, as they might have been taught in acting school or in their private finishing school. We might think of Audrey Hepburn or Jackie Onassis or the queen of England as being classy, but all we really know is what we have learned from the media, we don't know those people at all nor do we have any idea what they are really like in private, they might swear like a longshoreman and spit on the floor in private for all we know. So I think the term class doesn't mean much at all.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 8, 2016)

I think the so-called betters saw how much respect the French had for them during the French revolution, Ralphy. Not pretty.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 8, 2016)

You furriners don't appreciate what you have.  Would you prefer The Donald?


----------



## Cookie (Mar 8, 2016)

He's all yours.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Annie, I know what the OP means by class, however, the behavior has interestingly been given the the term _class_, and I think this behavior can often be just pretension or acting, as they might have been taught in acting school or in their private finishing school. We might think of Audrey Hepburn or Jackie Onassis or the queen of England as being classy, but all we really know is what we have learned from the media, we don't know those people at all nor do we have any idea what they are really like in private, they might swear like a longshoreman and spit on the floor in private for all we know. So I think the term class doesn't mean much at all.



Cookie, how can you know what the OP meant when he didn't give his own interpretation of "class"? He left it open for all of us.

Wouldn't it mean something different to everyone? 

We can never fully know another person, no matter how close we are to them - we cannot know every single thought they have - so we are left with averages - the opinions and stories of friends and acquaintances. Perhaps that is where the concept of "class" truly originates ... not as a fixed standard but more of a sliding scale.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Annie, I know what the OP means by class, however, the behavior has interestingly been given the the term _class_, and I think this behavior can often be just pretension or acting, as they might have been taught in acting school or in their private finishing school. We might think of Audrey Hepburn or Jackie Onassis or the queen of England as being classy, but all we really know is what we have learned from the media, we don't know those people at all nor do we have any idea what they are really like in private, they might swear like a longshoreman and spit on the floor in private for all we know. So I think the term class doesn't mean much at all.



I think of class as behaving in a certain way such as not reacting when someone insults you in public, or being very generous to someone in need, etc.  Not an act, but being sincere.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> You furriners don't appreciate what you have.  Would you prefer The Donald?



I can't think of any other country that would even consider a person like Trump for highest office in the land.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2016)

Cookie said:


> He's all yours.



My family still lives in the US. I don't want him being their president!  layful:


----------



## Cookie (Mar 8, 2016)

_adjective__informal_

adjective: *class*
*1*. 
showing stylish excellence.
"he's a class player"

synonyms:classy, decent, gracious, respectable, noble "a class player"




Phil, I think this is the general definition most people including myself, and I'm assuming the OP as well, go by here to define class.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 8, 2016)

Cookie said:


> _adjective__informal_
> 
> adjective: *class*
> *1*.
> ...



And yet ... like so many words there is a range of definitions. Can you not have innate class, learned class, true or false class? 

One of those definitions, for example - "decent" - to me, that means nothing in itself. Decent is a mealy-mouthed word, not very strong - it implies that I'm just good enough. To me, class means being exceptionally good. 

But if I went by that definition I too could have class, just by being "decent" - "Oh, Phil? He's a decent enough chap - he's got class".

Somehow that just doesn't work for me ... damning me with faint praise.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 8, 2016)

Annie, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 8, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> oops I misspelled man. I used to watch Roseanne sometimes when bored. The ex would come in a flip the channel and say " Yuck!"



I agree that Roseanne is not my ideal woman, and most would label her as common and vulgar. About a year ago, however, I was zoned out, flipping channels and caught one of the old original "Roseanne" episodes. I was very surprised at how much honest truth there was in the show. I thought there was some real wisdom and love shown in some of the dialogue. I actually watched a couple of other episodes on purpose. But no. Certainly not "classy". 

Not classy? Donald Trump. No need to name others. Can't top that.

A lot of the old time news casters were classy. Murrow, Cronkite, Huntley, Brinkley, Brokaw. Gone forever, I guess. We do have Charlie Rose though. Among women; Jane Seymour, Doris Day, Jane Goodall, Sandra Day O'Connor, Michelle Obama, Eleanor Roosevelt. We have some pretty classy gals right on here, but I can't play favorites. Of course, _I'm _classy! :smug1:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2016)

Trump is definitely zero, none, nada when it comes to class.


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Well I grew up during WWII, so I think the Queen _is _pretty classy. She was born into the role after all, and I think she has carried it off pretty well. As long as we have beaten her up though, let me throw out another Brit. How about Vera Lynn? For me, a Yank, possibly the classiest person nominated so far.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> Well I grew up during WWII, so I think the Queen _is _pretty classy. She was born into the role after all, and I think she has carried it off pretty well. As long as we have beaten her up though, let me throw out another Brit. How about Vera Lynn? For me, a Yank, possibly the classiest person nominated so far.



I am most definitely not a royalist and think people having wealth and status just by accident of birth should stop.  However, the queen did not choose to have a life of responsibility and little privacy and I think she's done well.  I do have some criticisms of her, but overall she did what was expected and didn't run away like her irresponsible uncle.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 8, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> You should show a little more respect towards your betters...



The day I regard an English princeling as my equal, let alone my better, is a long way off.

My homage is the to the true Prince of Wales, descendant of Llewellyn, who resides in a 3 bedroom semi in Chester!


----------



## Laurie (Mar 8, 2016)

"She was born into the role after all,"

But she wasn't, any more than her farther was.

Until the day of her accession she was only  the heir Presumptive, never the Heir Apparent as Charles is.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 8, 2016)

I hear you Phil, and I still think the word denotes a certain superiority in character and style, and not I'm not a fan of it and never use it to describe anyone or anything. To me it smacks of so many kinds of discrimination.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 8, 2016)

Laurie said:


> The day I regard an English princeling as my equal, let alone my better, is a long way off.
> 
> My homage is the to the true Prince of Wales, descendant of Llewellyn, who resides in a 3 bedroom semi in Chester!



My husband has never forgiven me for agreeing to pledge allegiance to the queen and her heirs when I had my citizenship ceremony.  I wanted citizenship so I had no choice.  It did make me a bit queasy to say it.


----------



## Underock1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Laurie said:


> "She was born into the role after all,"
> 
> But she wasn't, any more than her farther was.
> 
> Until the day of her accession she was only  the heir Presumptive, never the Heir Apparent as Charles is.



As you will. She wouldn't be living the life she is except for the chance circumstances of her birth. The same applies to every one of us.


----------

